# Freehand läßt mich nicht die Schriftgröße ändern



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
habe in Freehand ein Problem. Undzwar habe ich einen Text auf einen Pfad laufen und wenn ich nun die Schriftgröße von Hand ändern möchte springt FH immer wieder automatisch auf die vorhergehende Schriftgröße.
Kennt das einer und weiß ne lösung oder woran das liegt?

Gruß


----------



## chritz tosh (16. Februar 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ... die Schriftgröße von Hand ändern möchte ...



Hi DirtyWorld, 

was genau heisst denn bei Dir "von Hand ändern"? 
Versuchst Du mit Komma-Werten zu arbeiten oder springt die Schriftgröße bei ganzen Zahlen wieder zurück? 

Gruß,
Chritz


----------

